# Pigeon Petting



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, 

The wonderful photos of Flower getting some lovin' inspired me to try and capture some of the (overly) spoiled Sophie. She LOVES her petting, scratching and fussing time. In fact, if I don't pay what she considers appropriate attention to her little head, she will let me know. She starts off by cooing, which turns rapidly to irritated cooing, which then turns to her head-butting my hand as though I were too dense to understand what she is trying to communicate. If that fails, she will hop up onto my shoulder and grab ahold of my ear lobe and not let go until my eyes are streaming. I apologize for the quality of the photos, it's difficult to focus and shoot with one hand while the other is petting the pigeon sitting on your chest.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Sophie, 
is very a beautiful pigeon. She also looks very happy sitting on your sholder .

Very Cute!
Hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie. Petting your hen may lead to her laying eggs, if she is bonded to you. Some hens will...some won't...just a warning.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, you have to know by now that I am one of Sophie's biggest fans so I don't mind a bit whether the pictures are blurry or not - she is still gorgeous. You can tell she is very content to be loved by you.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm a Sophie fan too so anytime you want to post pictures, I'll look!  She's a beauty and the two of you look quite happy.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

*Great Pic*

Thank you for the awesome picture of you too! She is beautiful! So big!! I guess those bites would surely hurt! It is nice to see another pigeon person's photo also


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't help adding my 2 cents...

Are you bonded or what?!!! GREAT PICS!!

I would say that Sophie certainly has YOUR number! Then, on the other hand, I know you don't mind a bit!! A match made in heaven!!

Wishing the TWO of you love, hugs and scrtiches!!

Shi


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. I just want to mention--again--what a HUGE difference Boni's PGWear has made here. Being able to spend much more "quality time" with Sophie and not having to worry about you-know-what really makes things so much better. And, best of all, Sophie really seems to love wearing it!


----------

